# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone Box Exclusive Blackberry Update Released

## gsm4maroc

Hi, new firmware *v01.78* was just loaded at server.  *What's new?*  
- Added support for Blackberry MEP-06041-016, *WORLD'S FIRST*
- Added support for Blackberry MEP-42490-001, *WORLD'S FIRST* 
Upgrade your box using Box Maintenance and Enjoy ;-)  
More to come,
Best Regards,
Cyclone Box Team

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك على المتابعة

----------


## seffari

متابعة سريعة بارك الله فيك

----------

